

Apple is missing the point of the "cloud" - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110606/13200014569/were-missing-point-cloud-its-not-supposed-to-be-locked-to-single-service.shtml

======
nextparadigms
The cloud is supposed to offer us liberation from devices and certain
operating systems, and access our data from ANY device and any type of machine
that has the Internet. In that regard, although iCloud has the cloud word in
it, it's not a true cloud at all. Apple is turning the cloud idea on its head,
and saying the cloud should only work with certain devices and operating
systems, like theirs.

All their "cloud" services are native applications and their cloud iTunes
doesn't even stream the music. You're still supposed to download it on your
Apple device. But wasn't the point of music streaming to save storage space,
so you wouldn't have to keep your thousands of songs on the device? Are you
going to download every song one by one to your device to listen to them when
you move to another Apple device? All their cloud services seem to be made so
they lock you in the Apple ecosystem even more.

~~~
lewispb
The cloud is still a relatively new concept, loose at that, and certainly too
early in it's conception for definitions such as this. Remember, Steve Jobs
isn't selling the cloud, he's selling The Apple Cloud. And as regards music
Jobs knows very well today's cellular networks are not capable of streaming
music reliably (as Spotify is all too well aware with Offline Mode).

"I’m grateful there are open platforms like Android out there that will
compete with Apple. And I’m grateful there are developers who will make use of
these platforms to give us extreme uses of tech that would never make it into
Apple’s cozy padded-wall-land. But as a matter of policy, we’re all better off
letting Apple behave like a perfectionist chef that doesn’t allow salt at his
tables. You don’t have to eat at the restaurant–there are lots of others–but
you’ll probably be glad if you do." - Jerry Brito

------
ducuboy
The "i" prefix gives the word a different meaning ;)

